# Metal bassist with chops needed!



## nickname009 (Feb 19, 2006)

Guitar & vocalist looking for a bassist with good chops to round out a new coming heavy band. Single guitarist in this band, so you won't be just some useless bassist, you'll be heard and just as important! Death metal, Hardcore, Metal, Tech, etc. Must be able to use a pick for fast tremolo picking and scale runs as well as finger style for grooves etc. We're 21-23. Got some rough tracks! *TORONTO*


----------

